
US Propaganda Failure on why they're arming terrorists - ZainRiz
http://21stcenturywire.com/2016/07/14/syria-propaganda-shambles-the-us-state-department-moderate-rebel-comedy-routine/
======
ZainRiz
The US won't designate terrorist groups in Iraq and Syria as "terrorist"
groups because the UN hasn't designated them as terrorists.

The UN hasn't designated them as terrorists because the US keeps vetoing it.

Result: America gets to keep arming those "moderate" rebels.

‪#‎USPressBriefing‬

